# mario kart tournament



## Caleb (Jan 11, 2009)

i will be holding a mrio kart tournament tommorow 5:00 o clock my time. i need 8 people minimum to have it so post here if u want to be in it.winner gets 100k bells.


----------



## MygL (Jan 11, 2009)

i would want to be in even im not soo good >.< but i wanna give it a try =)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 11, 2009)

I am sooo IN!
Sign mah up!
So does everyone put money in like a pot or are you funding this?
I think it should be 200k c:


----------



## MygL (Jan 11, 2009)

nuu i dun have money just a little tourney without money D=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

Crap... I have to go somewheres and idk when I'll be back. :/
I think I might be a bit late or might miss it.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

ill be in
just pm me


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

count me in, too


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

AGH, Can you maybe postpone it just an hour and a half? c=


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Wii And Virtual Console._


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

ready


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ok the tourny will be at 5:30
brakets
me vs.xyoh.vs.puckbean        pokeboy vs.ryudo


we all need to post our fcs.(im gonna go get mine now)


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

Change:the brackets will be all vs. all. everytime 1 person will go(the person in last place)


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

dangit missed it!!!!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

u didnt miss it.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it starting yet?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

One of my friends gave me 300k once so count me out. T_T


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

my fc is 1161-3884-9272


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can i join or is it too late?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

u can join.it starts in a half hour.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 12, 2009)

... I'll try


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

post ur fc


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 12, 2009)

its...ill check later. im playin accf


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

my fc is 3867-1719-1463


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

0302-3079-0657

Mii name is Carlos.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

i already posted mine


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

if the others doont have fcs up at 5 :30 then we may just go ahead and start(if we have enough people


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

oooo ur time i thought it was mine


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

we need 1 more person then we start


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

well im reddy


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah im ready too


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

wen is it starting??????????????


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

im dropping out if it dont start soon


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

i dont think its gonna happen


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ok.its starting now.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

kool do we all in one go


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah we all join the room. if you get in last place you gotta drop out


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ill make the room.add me


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

i added everyone who posted there friend code


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

u gotta add me


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

i added everyone too, im just waiting for our codes to register


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

im wifi battle now so wait


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i gotta register pokeboy


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think I can handle that many bells. 59 is enough.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

accidentaly clicked coin runners


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

were waiting for u poke


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

ok


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

my fc is 1161-3884-9272


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i g2g eat be back in 30mins.then it will start(ugh i hope they dont leave)


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

what???????????????/


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

how come im unable to meet?


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

well, im staying in the tournament.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ok.im back and its back on.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

did it start yet?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

it hasnt started yet.tell me ur fc.its starting atm


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

5327-1583-5022


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

im adding u.get on asap


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I need yours


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

add me 2 demolator


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

U R good pokeboy I need luigie


----------



## AnimalX-er (Jan 12, 2009)

can i come


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

whats ur cart code hub12


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jan 12, 2009)

Can i join luigie?


----------



## AnimalX-er (Jan 12, 2009)

can i join


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

HUB WATS UR CODE?!


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

i win


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

if ur comin put ur code


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

POKEBOY REGISTER ME!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

POKEBOY REGISTER ME!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i hate storm clouds


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I NEEED U GUYS REGISTERED!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i registered u


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I NEED UR CODE!


----------



## AnimalX-er (Jan 12, 2009)

lugie add me


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

BOTH OF U ADD ME AND I NEED 2 ADD U!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

my code is in like the 4rth post.animalxer whats ur code


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

wuts ur code?


----------



## AnimalX-er (Jan 12, 2009)

hi


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

animal wuts ur code?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

U GUYS DIDN'T REGISTER ME!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know why but i can't meet up.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i have u reggisteredddd


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

is ur mii sack?


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

guys ill be back after this race, i g2g for ten min


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

hub r u on?


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jan 12, 2009)

Uh.....never mind. I don't think I have the skills now. I never play it much now.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

2nd!!


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

back in 10!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

K, I'm here, I'll go grab my FC. c=


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ok.the actual tourney will begin.when ryudo comes:change:the person with the most points wins.sorry about all the trouble.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

well nvm im back!


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

lets start this thing!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

how did everyone get disconnected


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ok whn ryudo gets his fc we will finaly begin the tourney.i made the rulles diff so its easier(89th post)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I'm on wii-net so I can't be on here and mkw at the same time.

3738-1790-1576


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

idk how we got disconnected


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

well were starting now ryudo.u gonna play?(peeps are getting impacient)(i cant spell)


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

add me ryudo


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

luigie96 said:
			
		

> well were starting now ryudo.u gonna play?(peeps are getting imashent)(i cant spell)


You are host right? I'm going on mkw now, hope you added me.

I only have room for host, sorrz.


----------



## MygL (Jan 12, 2009)

DANG sorry sorry i needed to go to the dentist today >.> sorry


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

k im gonna add u and im gonna start it up


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

im leaving in 25 min so lets get it started


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

who all is in this thing?? i know i am, pokeboy, luigie96, and ryudo


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ok i made the room and added u.let the tourney begin(once everyone gets here)


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

i keep getting diconnected


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm dan


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

pokeboy,me,puckbean,ryudo,and demloator40 are coming.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

i'm dan on wifi


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2009)

Can I come or is it too late


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

OM*G!im mad at my dad cuz now he says i have to go help him move stuff!it cant wait.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

join dan's room


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

man


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

What happened? o.0


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

join DAN'S ROOM


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

IM WAITING!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't have dan added, fc?


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

im dropping out


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

*sighs*
:/


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

ry my code's 5327-1583-5022. what's urs


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> ry my code's 5327-1583-5022. what's urs


3738-1790-1576

Carlos, y u give me win? o.0

going on now, add me plz.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

well i got 8 more min


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

RYUDO WHATS UR FC?!


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

well im dropping out u should postpone the tourny


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ryudo u r registered. join dan's room


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because i felt bad for u after i seen that mega item rape.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

where's everybody else


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

or at least have another one but if u do pm me


----------



## MygL (Jan 12, 2009)

i would join but my brother using wireless >.> unless u wanna see me lagging =D


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i had to postpone it till tommorow.5:30 my time(5:00 preferably)


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

Aw mann!


----------



## MygL (Jan 12, 2009)

luigie96 said:
			
		

> i had to postpone it till tommorow.5:30 my time(5:00 preferably)


ok now who wants a brawl tournament just for fun =D and no money for winner =P


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ill make this my hosting place for mc tourneys(anyone else can use it for that purpose also)


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

well it wasnt like we had a chance at winning anyway. not with Ryudo's skills on the track


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah.u were good 2 though puck.i think i might use gc controller next time.then i might be up at his level.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

He's good. sorry ry but I just saw tourney postponed


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

AND YES WE HAD A CHANCE OF WINNING!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

Puck won... he gave me the win.

Yeah... I come from mariokartwii.com


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i think the giant and bullet bill.or atleast bullet bill(i hate those things)ryudo and puck r awesome..we should have a wager on those 2 facing eachother and bet bells on who u think will win.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

luigie96 said:
			
		

> i think the giant and bullet bill.or atleast bullet bill(i hate those things)ryudo and puck r awesome..we should have a wager on those 2 facing eachother and bet bells on who u think will win.


I know a lot of ppl I could get... but I myself would bet on them. >.<


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I know that ry can beat me already.... so.......


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i really need to practice :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

I really need to practice, my turning isn't so good anymore. :|
I haven't played in 3 months (damn ACCF :/) and was going in NDA but ACCF took over my free time.
NDA=Noddingdog Alliance=Awesome clan

And my first clan (TB) died....


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry i couldnt come...


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah before i started this torney i hadnt played in 3 months becuz of accf.but im startiin to get really into it again.i will be good again.oh and if double dash was on wii and was wifi i would own you all(im awesome at it)


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I haven't played 4 a whille so i wasn't my best


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

we could start a clan on tbt.idk.just a thought.


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 12, 2009)

i think i was at my best, i deffinatly was trying hard. i got my 2 star rank 2 nights ago. woot


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I haven't played 4 a whille so i wasn't my best


Neither was I. :|

But I fail at DD. 
I (used too until I started using bikes) own in MKDS and am pro level in MKW


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

tbt clan sounds k00l


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

well ull be second behind me luigie, me and my friends play mkdd all the time.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i own at mkds also.im starting to get use to wii wheel again


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

i have mk64, dd, ds, & mkw


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i have mkds(had everything beat but my dog ate it and had to get new 1)mkwii,mkdd,had mk64,had mknes.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

I fail with wii wheel... just... I will not play with that demented contraption.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's why I use gamecube controller


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

im trying to get good at wii wheel(i may never)but ill try.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

im good with gc controller but then its to easy against comp)


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

i use a gamecube controller was never good at wiiwheel


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

I use the ever awesome classic controller.

I'm starting to think this topic should be in brewsters, lol.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

eh storm moved it here.i have the classic controller but i dont care for it.i like my gc controller.
poll:what do you like better accf or mkwii


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

MKW


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

mkwii.i love accf but i think mkwii is tons better.


----------



## MygL (Jan 12, 2009)

ACCF


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

mkdd is beast, then accf, then mkwii


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i did like dd a ton too but it doesnt have wifi.and i love coconut mall.


----------



## MygL (Jan 12, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> mkdd is beast, then accf, then mkwii


something i would love MKW is that they shouldve putted specials like they did on DD >.>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

Specials were kinda overboard... in terms of strength.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

Very true. what time tomorrow?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

5:00 hopefully i am gonna have quite a bit of homework tommorow.and yes ryudo was right about specials.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

so........do you guys wanna start a mk clan group thing on tbt?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ok i will make a thing tommorow(cant now because i cant manage it because i have to go soon.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 12, 2009)

count me in 2


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

I wanna race tomorrow too. c=


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

yay  i wasnt sure if u guys would come.now we already have 4 people.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> yay  i wasnt sure if u guys would come.now we already have 4 people.


I don't have enough time for clans. sorrz. :/


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

we wont be a real active clan(to much time with soccer  ) i love soccer.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

unless someone else is the second in command and does stuff with the clan.idk


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> we wont be a real active clan(to much time with soccer  ) i love soccer.


I've been in a clan where it was me and two other guys holding it up... not pretty.
I also hate inactivity in a clan. :|


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 12, 2009)

hmm wen can i get in?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

oooooook.im not real into clans but its a good way to get people to play .and i love mcwii. and if anyone has super mario strikers then tell me.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

u can get in now.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

If I was going in a clan I'd try out for Noddingdog Alliance, The Prophecy, Secret Freezie Alliance, or Evolution.

Uh..... they'd come first... :/


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

how do i get in


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i dont like famous clans.ive been in 1 and they were all jerks.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

look. just tell me how to get in


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

ur in.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

i probably will make a site.idk


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

kool! wait... is this the clan meeting place or something? If not, where. Sorry, i'm kinda new 2 tbt


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

um yeah this is the meeting place


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

I hate clans of snobs, they annoy me.
I only join clans with ppl I know in them.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> oooooook.im not real into clans but its a good way to get people to play .and i love mcwii. and if anyone has super mario strikers then tell me.


I HAVE SUPER MARIO STRIKERS LOL


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah i hate people that are snobs in clans i used to be in 1.and when the poeple think that they r awesome and brage a ton and they arent.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

U know me..... sort of.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> yeah i hate people that are snobs in clans i used to be in 1.and when the poeple think that they r awesome and brage a ton and they arent.


i agree because they r nothing but spoiled or just basically think they are born to be the best lol


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the tourney still on today at 5?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude I really need 2 know!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

hopefully.(it depends when everyone is here and when im done with homework.)


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

ill be in it


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> hopefully.(it depends when everyone is here and when im done with homework.)


Well I'm here. 

Prize? c=


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

I still want 100k


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 13, 2009)

.......Depends on what time..........


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

who cares? 100K!


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> who cares? 100K!


thats if u win


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Puckbean said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But who's paying? Caleb?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am playing


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I am playing


Paying....


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

Caleb should be the one to pay


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Caleb is sooooooo paying


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

I know puckbean, ryudo_dragon, and I are playing. But who else?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Find ppl?


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

hmm ill join i guess


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> hmm ill join i guess


Yay. ^-^
More ppl plz. c=
Where is Caleb?


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

idk lol he isnt on


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

He said homework or something, but if he doesn't show, it's 6:20 here, but what time is it for you guys. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT! IT'S A BACKUP PLAN IF CALEB CAN'T SHOW!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

It's 6:17


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

umm 5:17?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

akmaruman, where do u live (state)


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Guys why are you so serious about this?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Because it's an awesome tournament! WHAT'S UR KART CODE!?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

For real, what time is it where u live?


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

umm louisiana?


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

about 5:24 i live in oklahoma


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool. If caleb can't make it, get on wifi at 6:30 where u are AKMARUMAN ONLY!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

COOL GET ON AT 6:30 WHERE U ARE PUCKBEAN AND AKMARUMAN ONLY IF CALEB CAN'T SHOW!


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> COOL GET ON AT 6:30 WHERE U ARE PUCKBEAN AND AKMARUMAN ONLY IF CALEB CAN'T SHOW!


ok lol and call me maru lol


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

.cant do it(tons of homework)someone else will host it


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

will u still pay the winner?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Caleb!!!! U made it! I was starting 2 lose hope in the tourney!


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> .cant do it(tons of homework)someone else will host it


ummm caleb r u mad at me? cause u never talk to me anymore


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 13, 2009)

This is completly off topic but why dont u join the EPIC FOOTRACE?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Back Up PLAN EVERYONE GET ME REGISTERED! MY CODE IS 5327-1583-5022! EVERYONE SAY YOUR KART FC, STATE U LIVE IN, AND CURRENT TIME!


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

umm i cant right now i kinda gtg do my homework


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Back Up PLAN EVERYONE GET ME REGISTERED! MY CODE IS 5327-1583-5022! EVERYONE SAY YOUR KART FC, STATE U LIVE IN, AND CURRENT TIME!


You already have me I think.
Tell me when to go on.
N.J. 6:39
I'll be back in 8 min.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

i will still pay the winner.and akur im not mad at u.


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

0302-3079-0657 Mii name is Carlos.
Oklahoma 5:42


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

I need u 2 caleb


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

So when do we race?


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, when? Caleb already said he cant play today


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

if u wait about 20 mins then i can play.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Let's wait.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

ryudo: get on wifi by 7:30 and go 2 dan's room. Puckbean: get on wifi by 6:30 and join dan's room. maru: if u show get on by 6:30 and join dan's room.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

I will pay 100k anyone else who wants to join say your state, time, and kart friend code NOW! Especially you, Caleb! 

And don't forget to register me on mario kart!


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

AFFIRMATIVE!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I will pay 100k anyone else who wants to join say your state, time, and kart friend code NOW! Especially you, Caleb!


I want moneyz. o:
I'm getting poor. :/


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

ill join my fc is 1161-3884-9272. my time is 7pm est


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

i can play in 5 mins.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

ok tell me the people that are


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

am i in???


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

pokeboy: Join by 7:30 and go to Dan's room. remember my code is 5327-1583-5022. Remember to register ME! Many of U haven't. Do it now. I only have pokeboy, caleb, and ryudo as 2-way friends!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

EVERYONE REGISTER ME AND GET ON NOW!!!!!! GO 2 DAN'S ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

So 25 min... brb soon.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

i know atm that its me,demolator,pokeboy,ryudo and i think puckbean


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> EVERYONE REGISTER ME AND GET ON NOW!!!!!! GO 2 DAN'S ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, now?


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

kool


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

pokeboy, ryudo, caleb, and puckbean are in! Now register me and join. That means U! puckbean!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2009)

I would if I had the game. but I can't find it anywhere, and my sister would never play it with me and it's always more fun when you play with other people.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

NOW!!!!!! pokeboy where did u go?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I would if I had the game. but I can't find it anywhere, and my sister would never play it with me and it's always more fun when you play with other people.


How could you lose a game as awesome as MKW? o=


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

Dan i did add you, i use Wii-net so i just need to connect to mario kart again and it should be registered


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Puckbean said:
			
		

> Dan i did add you, i use Wii-net so i just need to connect to mario kart again and it should be registered


I'm stuck on wii-net too. :/


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

um u think i should host the games since im the 1 paying the winner and am hosting it?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

cool. Get on people! u have 10 mins


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

lets just have a warm up race


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait! EVERYONE GO TO SACK'S ROOM! HE'S PAYING!!!!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> um u think i should host the games since im the 1 paying the winner and am hosting it?


You do have a point...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Go to A mii named SACK's room


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

im hosting so come to my game


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I can't find it in any store. And gamestop is too far away.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

waiting on him to connect


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

ryudo u r not on yet!


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

he never had the game is wat he's saying


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> ryudo u r not on yet!


I can see that, Chill man. >.>


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

The room is OPEN!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow...I cant play........today....... :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

lets have a warm up first


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

it's up to caleb


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

come on caleb warm up


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

where's puck and  ryudo


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

well i cant really tell wuts going on, but im just gonna go get online right now and keep racing till everyone gets off or something.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

xyoh i can notice you


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

We need puckbean


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

i got disconnected from you guys.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry 4 sucking


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

its alright just dont get hit


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

soooooo what now.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

that was fun man so tired


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

I win moneys? c=


----------



## MygL (Jan 13, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> xyoh i can notice you


i can SEE U too haha now im in ur window ._.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

wel i guess u do win the money.but then again puck was disconnected and u 2 were both really good.and hhad a pretty much even chance of winning


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

how do u get star rang?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> wel i guess u do win the money.but then again puck was disconnected and u 2 were both really good.and hhad a pretty much even chance of winning


I know, I was planning on splitting with him, he's pretty good, gave me trouble, not to mention last second blue shells. -.-


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sry i couldnt make it i just had to do homework and study blehh


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

well.......i guess u win 100k!!!!(their will be more tourneys to come)some maybe on ds


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

o i dont have mario kart on ds lol


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have wifi for my ds. ;c


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 13, 2009)

are we still doing the clan thing


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

if u have wifi for wii then u do for ds...wait.u dont have wireless connection do u?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

we might still do the clan.ive been extremely busy lately so we will find out.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

ook


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> if u have wifi for wii then u do for ds...wait.u dont have wireless connection do u?


Wired router, my sig should be a hint... :/

If I have no comp then it's not through that... I think you know where I'm going with this... no wifi for ds. :/


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahh, if only I had mario kart wii I could join this.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

oh well.i love mkds  its probably my favorite mk.i love playin download play on my bus and owning.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

I own ppl at my school with mkds too, lol.
I was great at ds version but after playing bikes... I'm not as good, but I still am able to own those ppl. c:


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 13, 2009)

At your school?!  My stinkin' school hates Game Portables (DS, Ipod Nanos, Ect.)


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2009)

our school hates those things too


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

its like my school never heard of those things nobody talks about anything


----------



## Puckbean (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations Ryudo!


----------

